# Somebody stop me.....or buy this girl so I can't.



## marliah (Apr 20, 2012)

I really need to stay off Craigslist, I have been looking in hopes of finding someone to trade bucklngs with me and this beautiful girl shows up on there.....

Isn't she pretty? I keep telling myself no more, but she's in milk! Lol....yikes these goats are a bit addicting.

http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/2958838821.html


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2012)

You have some serious G.A.S.  

Just buy her   

Sorry    You should know that we're a bunch of enablers here


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 20, 2012)

Do it do it do it!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 20, 2012)

LMAO, yeah I agree. Buy her!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 20, 2012)

Go for it!! Or send her to me!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 20, 2012)

_*Do it.. do it... do it... do it...* 
*You know... she's in milk... fresh milk... now...* 
*Pretty colors... good breeding stock... polled....*
*Do it... come on... you know you want to...*_


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't live in Buxton anymore so you get to buy her


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 20, 2012)

I know how you feel!  I have 6 does----4 of them are prego, but I still want Just One More!

This is the one I've been eyeing!

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/grd/2950272649.html


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 20, 2012)

What do you plan to do with her?  Bred or Pet or Both?

Given that she had a difficult delivery, is there any concern that there may be long term damage?

If it matters to you, has she been tested for CAE and CL?

Can your budget afford the $250?  It is another mouth to feed.

Trust me, I understand your problem.  I watch Craigslist and see a lot of beautiful animals.  I have one doe for sure who has CAE and a whether that I am pretty sure has CAE.  I would not bring another animal here not knowing that they are CAE and CL negative.


----------



## Watch Your Step (Apr 21, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> What do you plan to do with her?  Bred or Pet or Both?
> 
> Given that she had a difficult delivery, is there any concern that there may be long term damage?
> 
> ...


Check all those things, then buy her.


----------



## marliah (Apr 21, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> What do you plan to do with her?  Bred or Pet or Both?
> 
> Given that she had a difficult delivery, is there any concern that there may be long term damage?
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out, I hadn't even thought about the concern of long term damage and I am trying I to put together a milking herd so that could be a problem. I emailed the person selling her and haven't heard back so maybe it just won't work out and we can save the $  either way thanks of giving me some good questions to ask!


----------



## mabeane (May 6, 2012)

What kind of goats do you have? Are you still looking for a buck? I have a 7 month old ND that needs to find a home. I will part with him quite inexpensively
 as I have two other bucks. I am in Maine and live two hours east of Bangor.

Email if interested.


----------

